# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  اشتباه وارد کردن معدل در ثبت نام کنکور تا الان؟؟کمک

## EhsanD

*سلام دوستان من توی ثبت نام کنکور معدل کل رو بجای معدل کتبی وارد کردن برام و من هم نمیدونستم این رو نمیدونستم بعد موقع اعلام نتایج دولتی مجاز نشدم واسه همین رشته های سوابق رو زدم و بعد مهندسی شیلات مجاز شدم اما بر اساس سوابق حالا که اطلاعات رو بردم چک کردن واسه ثبت نام گفتن شما معدل کتبیت 16 هست ولی به اشتباه 18.81 وارد کردی و گفتن ما باید به سنجش گزارش بدیم و بصورت موقت ثبتنامت میکنیم اما باید بببینیم سنجش چه تصمیمی میگیره ولی بعدش من انصراف دادم گفتن شنبه زنگ بزنم سجش ببینم چیکارش میکنن

حالا به نظر شما اگر یکی معدل کتبی رو 2 نمره بالاتر بزنه سنجش چیکارش میکنه؟یعنی محرومیتی چیزی؟
اخه من انتخاب رشته هم کردم ولی میدونم اگر بخوان بر اساس 16 انتخاب رشته کنن هیچ رشته ای رو بر اساس سوابق نمیارم 

حالا سنجش ممکن به عنوان تخلف بگیرتم و محرومم کنه؟ اخه اعلام نتایج نهایی هم اومد خب ولی من کاری نکردم براش تا اینکه موقع ثبت نام بهم گفتن
*

----------


## soroush97s

به کسی باور نکن تنها راهت اینه با سازمان سنجش تماس بگیری

----------


## EhsanD

> به کسی باور نکن تنها راهت اینه با سازمان سنجش تماس بگیری


آخه میترسم پیگیرش بشم بعد یه محرومییتی  یا چیزی برام اعمال بشه

----------


## EhsanD

دوستان خواهشا اگر اطلاعی دارید کمک کنید

----------


## ShahabM

بهترین راه برای شما پیگیری از سازمان سنجش است. بهتره هر چه سریعتر اقدام کنید.
امیدوارم موفق باشید و شما رو قبول کنند.

----------

